# Israeli divorce decree internationally?



## mailboylou (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knew how to go about getting a copy of an Israeli (civil) divorce certificate/decree when located in another country?

I was in Israel for a few months in the mid '00s - whilst there I had met and married an Israeli woman (we had a civil wedding service in Europe, as I wasn't Jewish).

Since then I have moved back home, and the marriage ended in divorce, with the case been dealt with in an Israeli family court.

I have looked at the Israeli consul site here in Australia, but as best I can tell they only offer services to get copies of birth/death records from Israel.

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------

